# The path to Mexican citizenship



## JimJones (Sep 16, 2009)

So let me get this straight
When I cross into Mexico I will get the FMT / tourist visa that is good for 6 months during that time I have to go to Mexican immigration and apply for a FM2 once I receive the FM2 I have to renew it every year for 5 years then I can apply for a FM3. 

And the FM3 is the Mexican equivalent of the American green card? Once I have the FM3 I can then apply for Mexican citizenship?

Is the above correct?
Is there a faster way to go about gaining citizenship?


The wife and I already have two parcels of land I would like to buy a couple more and I would like to build our house on one of them. But I am hesitant to buy anymore land or spend money building a house someplace that I have no legal right to live. What if the Mexican immigration laws change during the time that I am waiting to become a citizen? I would be out a lot of money as well as a house. 
I know that we could live with my in-laws as long as we want / need to but 5 years is a little ridiculous. And like I said I really don’t want to spend 20-50k on building a house that I might not even be able to live in 

There has to be a faster way?


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

During the FMT period you can apply for either an FM3 or FM2. FM2 is the route to citizenship and has more restrictions than the FM3

You can own a house with either FM# ... as long as the paperwork is done right and you are not on Ejido land


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Be sure to ask for 180 days (it isn't a full six months) on your FMT or you might just get 90.
Then, be sure to apply for an FM2 before the 150th day on the FMT. The FM3/2 must be renewed annually, 30 days before their anniversary, in Mexico, with fresh proofs of foreign income/resources.
The FM2 will allow you to apply for naturalization or 'inmigrado' after five years; only two if your wife is a Mexican. For naturalization, you will need to speak Spanish and know Mexican history.
The rules do seem to change, or at least their interpretation, as time passes.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I don't have experience at the coast or the border but in the interior, we've basically not had a problem buying land, getting and registering an escritura, or getting a building permit using FM-Ts so I'm not sure I understand the issues. We've had this discussion with multiple notarios with the same positive feedback. BTW, the law has been changed re:ejido land. The ejido now has the ability to subdivide and assign pieces to members. They can then get an escritura, register it and resell the land.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

conklinwh said:


> BTW, the law has been changed re:ejido land. The ejido now has the ability to subdivide and assign pieces to members. They can then get an escritura, register it and resell the land.


In which case the property is no longer Ejido and your papers come from the Municipio


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Absolutely, when the law was changed allowing ejidos to subdivide the restriction was that had to go to ejido members and not to non-members directly but compound timing on pass through transfer is not onerous. Problem is often that ejido doesn't have funds to trgister the subdivision.


----------

